# Where to Put Vises



## Susan_in_SF (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a problem, I think.  I am a newbie and I am still building my woodworking /metalworking workshop in my 1 car garage.  I love vintage vises.  I have quite a few, including old Columbian woodworking bench vises, and a couple of Wiltons, including a Buller vise .  In my workshop, the metalworking stuff includes a South Bend 9A lathe, a Craftsman 101.07301 6" lathe, an old Jet mill drill, a little 6x12 surface grinder, a Baldor pedestal grinder, a Craftsman pedestal block grinder, a Baldor pedestal buffer, a restored Craftsman vertical bandsaw for cutting metal, another bandsaw for cutting wood, a steel bench, and a welding cart.  I also have a little 2 ton arbor press, and a static wheel balancer I need to make a stand or put onto my steel bench.  Right now, my teen daughter hates how she can barely squeeze through all my stuff to get the the washer and dryer.
Which of these machines would it make sense to mount a vise next to?
I need to stop buying stuff, but am always finding super craigslist deals, like a Baldor dental lathe with a portable Baldor dust collector for $40, or my 2nd (yes 2nd) South Bend 9 lathe (with free vintage steel bench cabinets) for $120.  
Thanks a lot,
Susan


----------



## benmychree (Feb 21, 2018)

I have only one 5" Wilton vise on my main workbench, and a 2" Wilton that I can clamp with the 5" for small work; I have a separate wood shop with a Emmert patternmaker's vise, this for an approx. 2,000 sf. shop.  As to location my vises are located where the best natural light is.; the rest of the shop is pretty dank with not enough florescent lighting and some task lighting on a few machines.  Why would a sane person want to stop buying tools?  Whoever dies with the most wins!  BTW, I have a Craftsman (very vintage) table saw that I want to sell; it is mostly cast iron, not tin and pot metal, you may need it!  It would seem that your steel bench would be the best place to mount the vise, I haave mine on a wooden bench with steel top.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 21, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Right now, my teen daughter hates how she can barely squeeze through all my stuff to get the the washer and dryer.
> Which of these machines would it make sense to mount a vise next to?
> Thanks a lot,
> Susan



Susan, I guess that I would mount it closer to the dryer rather than the washer 

Sorry couldn't help it. Seriously though my first thought would be the welding cart if it is on wheels and you can move it around depending on where you need to use the vise. It sounds like you are in tight quarters so you will probably have to move stuff around a lot.


----------



## Dredb (Feb 21, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Right now, my teen daughter hates how she can barely squeeze through all my stuff to get the the washer and dryer. Susan



Build a lobby inside the garage and put the washer and drier in there. you should gain some usable space and it stops domestic stuff cluttering the place up. Your shop is no place for a teenage daughter, she might damage something.


----------



## mzayd3 (Feb 21, 2018)

Remind your daughter how inconvenient the laundromat is...

Seriously though, both my vises are mounted to my welding table. 

I would say put it where they are most easily accessed for use, but still out of the way. A heavy anchor point is a plus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cg285 (Feb 21, 2018)

your problem lies in the garage - not the vise


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Feb 21, 2018)

I love talking to you guys .  Most non-machine folks don't get why I absolutely have to have multiple vises, saws, etc.  Plus, I love vintage machinery.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 22, 2018)

Got room in your kitchen and dining room?


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 22, 2018)

Tools are our vice...


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 22, 2018)

Like already mentioned, near or on the welding bench would probably be your best bet. 

You will, of course have to leave room for one more vise...  on the Bridgeport you do not yet have that will displace the washer and dryer altogether.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Feb 22, 2018)

Tozguy said:


> Got room in your kitchen and dining room?


I think I can squeeze a couple into the kitchen, lol


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 22, 2018)

I have several vises and bending fixtures that I use on my welding table. I added a piece similar to a Reese truck hitch on my table and a plate bolted to my vises with a square stub to drop whatever I need in place. When they're not in use I keep them on the shelf or the floor.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 22, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> I think I can squeeze a couple into the kitchen, lol



Just think of them as presses for elephant garlic.


----------



## dlane (Feb 22, 2018)

Two for the mill , two for the welding table, three for the work bench, three for the drill press, if I looked hard 4more hiding.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Feb 23, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Tozguy said:
> 
> 
> > Got room in your kitchen and dining room?
> ...



Yep. Four inch Wilton mounted on the kitchen counter coupled with strap wrench would be great for those pesky pickle jars.

Seriously, I agree the best lighted area is a good start.

— Chip


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 23, 2018)

For those who like vintage stuff, here is a book that would go well on a coffee table or on the bathroom counter next to the toilet.
http://totallyscrewedmachineshop.com/documents/Testing Machine Tools (Dr.Schlesinger).pdf
Good reading is that!


----------



## HarryJM (Feb 25, 2018)

I just bought an old USA 6” vise from a garage going out of business and I plan on mounting it outside on a 6' I-bream that I will be digging up from another location. Plan on digging a hole deep enough to have the vise mounted at a good height, weld a plat and mount the vise.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 10, 2018)

A one car garage?  Plenty of room...


----------

